# Ευρυζωνικές συνδέσεις και τεχνολογία > Ασύρματη Ευρυζωνικότητα >  WIRELESS AUX ?? συνδεση PC με ενισχυτη (stereo) ασυρματα ?

## radomer

Θελω να συνδεσω ασυρματα το pc (laptop) με τον ενισχυτη μου για να μην εχω το καλωδιο aux. Πως μπορει να γινει αυτο? Τι χρειαζεται και θελω να ξερω τι ποιοτητα θα εχει ο ηχος (αν πχ με αυτα μειωνεται η ποιοτητα της μουσικης).

----------


## schumacher_

Logitech Bluetooth Adapter

http://www.skroutz.gr/s/1977905/Logi...o-devices.html

----------


## NoMoreDos

Το έχεις σίγουρο δηλαδή ότι το hifi του έχει και bluetooth;;;

Το καλύτερο που έχεις να κάνεις είναι να πας μια βόλτα από τα ηλεκτρονικάδικα και αν ψάξεις για ασύρματο αναμεταδότη εικόνα και ήχου (και να δουλέψεις μόνο τον ήχο) κάποια από αυτά βγάζουν a/v καρφί που το μετατρέπεις σε jack 2,5 ή 3,5 ό,τι χρειάζεσαι.

Κάτι τέτοιο δηλαδή 
http://www.e-peragora.gr/index.php?c...page=1&sort=3a

καμιά φορά έχουν και προσφορές σε κάτι τέτοια σε μεγάλα καταστήματα lidl/champion κτλ.

----------

